

Pay anyone with your credit/debit cards using your mobile - heroic
http://www.eashmart.com/

======
zaroth
IMO the site looks more like a way to steal credit cards than an actual
product right now.

Missing a lot of details around how the recipient actually gets paid, what's
the fee structure, what currencies are supported, etc.

Any service that takes credit cards on one side, and sends _daily_ ACHs on the
other, is not going to survive due to fraud.

Should I even bother asking if 'Eashmart' is a licensed money transmitter with
FinCEN?

